# Lowering Car (What's all needed besides Coil-Overs)



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Other brands that make coilovers for the Cruze are KSport, KW, Bilstein and ST suspension. Based on past experiences (lowered Cruzers feel free to correct me), I have had great experiences with Bilstein coilovers. German made high quality parts!

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze Bilstein B14 Suspension Kit


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

The Bilstein are high quality stuff, but they have few ajustements.

The KW have the most choice, 3 different version for the Cruze and the V3 are the best available for our cars, with insane number of different settings.

The Pedders are the best quality for the price. At less then 1k, no compagny have this much Quality and ajustements settings available.

The KSport and ST are the lowest quality and they are low price too.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

TimmyP said:


> Hey guys I have been thinking about buying a set of coil-overs when finances allow but I want to know what is all involved in lowering the car. I have a 100% Stock 2012 Cruze LT 6speed. I really like the peddlers coil-overs, is there anyone better or are they all about the same. From my reading it sounds like the rear doesn't need any alignment or that it can be aligned by a shop without any aftermarket parts. The front is what I am worried about. I know usually I hear of people using caster/camber plates I believe but I am not 100% sure. I assume it also depends how low I want to go. I would think somewhere in the 1.5-2" range. I drive in the city/hwy so I need some ground clearance. Currently I have never scrapped on any surface I encounter on my commutes. I have about 18K miles on the car if that matters.
> 
> In regards to ride comfort. I know with lowering springs your going to lose a lot of comfort from shortening the suspension travel. How good are the coil-overs vs stock ride besides being a little firmer. I plan to run a few SCCA/autocross events with my buddy in the future but I am not to concerned about having the fastest time in the world. I just love the look of a lowered car and would like to increase my handling a little bit. Would I actually be better off with a set of rims and some sticker tires?
> 
> Thanks


As for ride quality, it will depend on what Coil-overs u choose and at what settings you will use them.

But even at the most confortable settings, it wont be as good as stock.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Look up BC Racing Coilovers. I run these. Easy install. No mods basic tools. Best value coilover setup I have seen and a noted improvement in handling and ride.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

I might beg to differ on this. I actually like the firmer feel of the coilovers and I don't think the ride comfort has suffered at all. In fact it actually feels more positive on the road. Not bouncy like some, no rebound issues no bottom out on rough roads and safer all round road holding feel to it. Not a harsh ride at all. Oh yes I could make it like that if I wanted to go out on the track. All I need to do is stiffen the spring rates and adjust the dampening. My setup allows 32 stages of dampening at the turn of a valve on each strut with fully adjustable spring loading on each corner.


----------

